
Damn Cool Illusion - nowandlater
https://web.archive.org/web/20051023015008/http://www.patmedia.net/marklevinson/cool/cool_illusion.html
======
jrootabega
Neat! I wondered if it was happening per eye, or globally in the brain. Some
things to try:

\- cover one eye for a bit. Then uncover it

\- cover one eye for a bit, then switch to covering the other eye

\- cover both eyes. Count to 100. Bet you can't find me!

------
gen_greyface
blinking resets/restarts the illusion

